# Prova provata



## federicoft

Salve,
cosa ne pensate di questa locuzione?

_...è la prova provata che in realtà..._

Non è forse un inutile pleonasmo che si potrebbe sempre sostituire con il semplice "prova"?


----------



## francisgranada

federicoft said:


> Salve,
> cosa ne pensate di questa locuzione?
> 
> _...è la prova provata che in realtà..._
> 
> Non è forse un inutile pleonasmo che si potrebbe sempre sostituire con il semplice "prova"?


 
Forse sì, ma dipende dal contesto. P.e. nel caso d'una *prova* _(= atto, procedimento, esperimento)_ *provata* _(= verificata, confermata)_ secondo me non si tratterebbe d'un pleonasmo. Aspettiamo però anche le opinioni degli altri  ...


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me è una di quelle figure retoriche che si basano sulla ripetizione di qualcosa allo scopo di rafforzare o enfatizzare un concetto.


----------



## mauri_ita

confermo che si usa per rafforzare il concetto. E' sinonimo di "prova certa", "prova verificata". Forse mi sbaglio ma è presente più nell'uso colloquiale anche se, credo, non sia sbagliata la forma scritta. Personalmente non scriverei mai "prova provata" ne' a memoria mi ricordo di averla letta se non in trascrizioni di colloqui e/o chat.


----------



## Davide d.C.

Dire "prova provata" è come dire "guardato a vista" se non è provata non è una prova. Va male anche "dimostrata" Se non dimostra o è dimostrata che prova sarebbe? Neanche certa o sicura, la prova o è certa o è chiacchiera.

ho sentito "acqua liquida" obbrobrio!



federicoft said:


> Salve,
> cosa ne pensate di questa locuzione?
> 
> _...è la prova provata che in realtà..._
> 
> Non è forse un inutile pleonasmo che si potrebbe sempre sostituire con il semplice "prova"?


Dire "prova provata" è come dire "guardato a vista" se non è provata non è una prova. Va male anche "dimostrata" Se non dimostra o è dimostrata che prova sarebbe? Neanche certa o sicura, la prova o è certa o è chiacchiera.
Ho sentito "acqua liquida" obbrobrio!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Davide d.C. said:


> se non è provata non è una prova


Oggi  c'è gente che si fa avanti con le prove di tutto e il contrario di tutto. Penso che abbiamo proprio bisogno di "prove provate", ovvero oggettivamente verificate.


Davide d.C. said:


> ho sentito "acqua liquida" obbrobrio


A me risulta che l'acqua possa essere allo stato liquido, solido e gassoso.
Benvenuto nel forum.


----------



## lorenzos

La registra il Tommaseo Bellini: _*Prova provata* perché C'è delle prove che han di bisogno di prova_ (v. prova), _la cui validità è oramai evidente_ (v. provato).
-----------
"Guardato a vista"  significa non perderlo mai d'occhio, non solo controllarlo ogni tanto o ogni spesso.


----------



## Armodio

Credo che con "guardato a vista" l'utente volesse significare "controllato e verificato coi propri occhi".
_Questo cielo sereno oggi _è la prova "guardata a vista"  che le previsioni di bel tempo erano esatte


----------



## lorenzos

Armodio said:


> Credo che con "guardato a vista" l'utente volesse significare "controllato e verificato coi propri occhi"


Troppo buono  , io credo invece che _guardato a vista_ per @Davide d.C. sia un'altra espressione che, come _prova provata_, lui condidera pleonastica.


----------



## Mary49

Io direi che "guardato a vista" non contiene pleonasmo. Infatti qui "guardato" non significa osservato "con gli occhi", ma "custodito" / "vigilato". Si può custodire una persona senza osservarla, mentre "a vista" significa che la si tiene d'occhio costantemente.
Etimologia : guardare;


----------



## lorenzos

Grazie @Mary49 credo tu abbia ragione, almeno sull'origine dell'espressione (guardato ≈ sorvegliato)
- permetterò a vostro Zio che *guardato a vista* possa passeggiare questi recinti
- Durante il mio soggiorno in Chicu-chian vi giunse un Cristiano accompagnato e *guardato a vista* da due Uscieri
tuttavia deve aver presto perduto il significato originario
- In questo mezzo Curione fu trasferito in un luogo più segreto co' ferri a' piedi, e *guardato a vista*.
- Qual male potrà farti taluno, che sarà da te condannato a star chiuso o dentro una qualche  Isola, o in un villaggio, o in un castello, senza danari, e privo di chi lo serva, ed anche *guardato a vista*, qualora sia necessario?
- ma tutta via fui tenuto in un Carcere stretto, *guardato a vista* dai Custodi giorno, e notte
- Corrado intanto la sua sventura gemeva tra le miserie d'una prigione, e per sicurezza maggiore veniva sempre *guardato a vista*.
- e per conseguenza il poveretto sarà racchiuso, e *guardato a vista*, come un pazzo
- sono fuggito dal podere, dove mi tengono confinato, e *guardato a vista*
(tute le citazioni sono settecentesche)


----------



## ohbice

Lorenzos, non ho capito. A me pare che in tutti i tuoi esempi "guardato a vista" conservi il significato di "sorvegliato, tenuto d'occhio costantemente"...


----------



## lorenzos

Prova a sostituire "sorvegliato / custodito, tenuto d'occhio costantemente" all'espressione "guardato a vista" e vedi se funziona
A me sembra  che


Mary49 said:


> qui "guardato" non significa osservato "con gli occhi"


----------



## Mary49

lorenzos said:


> Prova a sostituire "sorvegliato / custodito, tenuto d'occhio costantemente" all'espressione "guardato a vista" e vedi se funziona


"Guardato a vista" non è "sorvegliato/custodito", ma "osservato" senza perdere di vista, con telecamere o direttamente.


----------



## ohbice

lorenzos said:


> - ma tutta via fui tenuto in un Carcere stretto, *tenuto d'occhio costantemente d*ai Custodi
> - Corrado intanto la sua sventura gemeva tra le miserie d'una prigione, e per sicurezza maggiore veniva tenuto d'occhio costantemente
> - e per conseguenza il poveretto sarà racchiuso, e *tenuto d'occhio costantemente *come un pazzo
> - sono fuggito dal podere, dove mi tengono confinato, e *tenuto d'occhio costantemente*


Ne ho copiati solo alcuni, è un esercizio alquanto palloso (spero almeno non inutile per farti capire che insistere in un errore è stupido).

Ps tra l'altro erano link, una palla doppia cancellare tutti gli url ;-)


----------



## lorenzos

@ohbice aveva cominciato Mary  


Mary49 said:


> Io direi che "guardato a vista" non contiene pleonasmo. Infatti qui "guardato" non significa osservato "con gli occhi", ma "custodito" / "vigilato". Si può custodire una persona senza osservarla, mentre "a vista" significa che la si tiene d'occhio costantemente.
> Etimologia : guardare;


Ciò che ti suggerivo era di sostiruire "guardato a vista" non con "tenuto d'occhio costantemente" ma con "custodito, tenuto d'occhio costantemente".
----
Per togliere i rimandi copia il testo sul blocco note, e poi ricopia.


----------

